# Constant Chest Pain



## Cyberboy82 (Jun 30, 2008)

For the last few years I have been living in fear of having some horrible heart condition that doctors can’t diagnose, I literally take cell phone to bed with me just in case I start passing out…I’ve had all the heart tests 24h holder, multiple ecg’s, echocardiogram and they all keep coming back fine. So is constant chest pains common among social and generalized anxiety sufferers? Anyone else here suffer from chest pain doctors are baffled with?


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

The only chest pain I get is when I get acid reflex.


----------



## Reverie (Apr 10, 2006)

I thought I had some kind of heart problem, but my doctor prescribed medication (Zantac) for acid reflux. The feeling is similar to chest pain, since it rises from the upper abdomen into the thoracic cavity. 

In my case it was brought on by anxiety... I take a pill when I'm particularly anxious or under pressure and it alleviates the worst of it.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I get a stinging chest pain in times of high anxiety. It is worse when I breathe in. It starts suddenly and stops suddenly too after a few seconds.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

If its acid reflux then you can try a proton pump inhibitor like Losec, Nexium, or Pariet.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

I sometimes used to get chest pain upon waking up. The doctors seemed to think I was having panic attacks. It's surprising that a psychological state could produce such intense discomfort but it's possible. I started Celexa and the chest discomfort disappeared. Of course there are a lot of physical conditions that can cause chest pain too but I don't know much about them. At least your heart seems to be fine.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Cyberboy82 said:


> For the last few years I have been living in fear of having some horrible heart condition that doctors can't diagnose, I literally take cell phone to bed with me just in case I start passing out&#8230;I've had all the heart tests 24h holder, multiple ecg's, echocardiogram and they all keep coming back fine. So is constant chest pains common among social and generalized anxiety sufferers? Anyone else here suffer from chest pain doctors are baffled with?


Cell phone to bed... I haven't done that one in a long time. Your chest pain is typical of anxiety, and if you've been cheqt, it surely must be anxiety causing your chest muscles to contract and tighten, causing you discomfort. Get checked thoroughly, but then if you're ok, teach yourself to forget about it. And turn that phone off at night and rest.  Tropic Thunder...genius.


----------



## desert rat (Aug 19, 2004)

For me chest pain is the main symptom of my anxiety. It feels like intense fear with no logical reason for it. Interestingly, I developed a tumor between my heart and lung and thymus (non hodgkins lymphoma) in the same area of my anxiety. They removed the tumor and alot more, chemoed it, radiated it...of course all this made the anxiety symptoms even worse! Well, at least Im still alive.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syndrome_X

According to the book I'm reading in wellness class, it usually happens to ppl under stress and w/ depression/anxiety.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I've had some sharp temporary pains in my chest that are stress related. Its a little scary for someone with alot of anxiety. For me they occur very infrequently. I do get tightness in the chest when Im extremely anxious. As long as a doctor says your fine Id try not to worry about it, seems like a common thing.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I get bad chest pains once every few months or so...I never know why. I had a bad EKG once a few years ago but the other test they done - ekocardiogram or http://www.losttv-forum.com/forum/member.php?u=18278whatever was normal. I guess I should be checked again sometime.


----------



## OnlineRanger (Nov 7, 2008)

When my anxiety is really bad I can feel my heart beating very fast for days. After a week or two my heart will start hurting when I breathe in.


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

Cyberboy82 said:


> For the last few years I have been living in fear of having some horrible heart condition that doctors can't diagnose, I literally take cell phone to bed with me just in case I start passing out&#8230;I've had all the heart tests 24h holder, multiple ecg's, echocardiogram and they all keep coming back fine. So is constant chest pains common among social and generalized anxiety sufferers? Anyone else here suffer from chest pain doctors are baffled with?


My husband has run the gammit of tests for this and many hundreds of dollars later. We now figure it must be a repetative muscle in that area that keeps getting injured. Which does suck because if he does experience a heart attack he may think its the same ole ligament strain he has had for years.


----------

